# Do our numbers work at all targets?



## JustTapSkip (Jun 6, 2022)

Recently we’ve been having guests at selfcheckout input someone’s  numbers and access the store checkout mode. For the most part everyone at my store uses a speed ID (but obviously someone could have still did it manually) so I was just wondering could they have used someone else’s numbers from a different store?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 6, 2022)

If someone wants to find out they can, with myday integration into POS , you can use numbers on any updated POS.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jun 7, 2022)

On the old POS, no, you had to be set up for register access at each individual store. But you've always been able to access Workbench, myDay, *myWork (RIP)*, etc at any Target, and I'm assuming the new POS is the same.

That's an easy way to get a write-up or termed though if AP gets involved. Nobody should be logging on to a register if they're off the clock, especially at a different store.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 7, 2022)

That happened at Sears, we had a rash of cash register thefts where people were logging into the registers with employee numbers and stealing money.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 7, 2022)

Could just be a guest with good memory watching or surreptitiously filming team members put their numbers in at your store. TM's don't exactly guard the screen when they do it at my store


----------



## DBZ (Jun 7, 2022)

AP was a little annoyed I stopped a young girl from entering her TM #. She was from another state. He said she would have been termed for that.


----------



## azure (Jun 7, 2022)

DBZ said:


> AP was a little annoyed I stopped a young girl from entering her TM #. She was from another state. He said she would have been termed for that.


It will get flagged so fast if a team members numbers are entered from another store.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 8, 2022)

There is a problem that we probably shouldn’t be talking about here.


----------



## StaticSun (Jun 8, 2022)

TMnoob said:


> Recently we’ve been having guests at selfcheckout input someone’s  numbers and access the store checkout mode. For the most part everyone at my store uses a speed ID (but obviously someone could have still did it manually) so I was just wondering could they have used someone else’s numbers from a different store?


Ask your AP/leadership, not the internet!


----------

